# Playing MOV files on an Pocket PC



## Julian Price (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a older Pocket PC (3years) the about screen says


> Microsoft Pocket pc
> Verson 3.0.11171 (build 11178)


i have some MOV files i with to play on there but the only video player is windowes meida player so when i go to play onwe it says bascly unknown file format. i need a program i could install to the pocket pc to play the .MOV files. only futcures i want is vomume controle and full screen.

If no one can helo me i could use a MOV to AVI or WMV converter (needs to be free and do batchs ,20+ files)

i just got this and i want to begin watching some podcasts on it.if theres anymore info you need please tell me

Thanks alot


----------

